# Sommerrodelbahn am Feldberg



## Roland1 (14. März 2007)

Als regelmässiger Leser der Lokalpostille der Aktion Schmitten http://www.aks-schmitten.de/ bin ich in der jüngsten Ausgabe auf eine Artikel über eine geplante Sommerrodelbahn am Feldberg gestossen. Leider ist der Artikel nicht online - also hier das Wichtigste in Kürze:

Initiator ist der Wirt des Feldberrghof, Peter Stürz. Investoren und auch Unterstützung der Behörden sind vorhanden. Allerdings wird die Sommerrodelbahn den Limes passieren und somit könnte die UNESCO ein Veto einlegen - und dort bei der Unesco in Paris liegt nun dieser Antrag. Die Sommerrodelbahn soll mit Sessellift an die Nordseite des Feldbergs kommen und auch den Autoverkehr zu Gipfel entlasten. Da drängt sich dem Downhill geneigten Biker sofort ein Gedanke auf: Wo Sessellift und Rodelbahn möglich ist, da muss doch auch ein Bike park gehen, oder?

Hat jemand gut Vorschläge wie man hier die Interessen der Biker möglicht geschickt einbringen kann? Sicherlich sollte man das Gespräch mit dem Feldbergwirt suchen, aber es wäre auch gut, wenn es Vorschläge gäbe wer der Betreiber des Bikeparks sein könnte, wer verantwortlich für Bau und Pflege der Strecke sein könnte, etc.

Gute Vorschläge und eure Beteiligung sind gefragt.

Gruss

Roland


----------



## Hornisborn (14. März 2007)

Ich nehm mal an das der Lift auf die Skipiste soll. Also ist dort schonmal freier Platz, aber wo willst du denn dort noch ein Bikepark hinbauen ohne ein paar Bäume zu fällen?

Ansonsten befürworte ich die Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (14. März 2007)

nein wirklich nicht!
Aus dem Taunus noch einen Funpark zu machen mag vielleicht (aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen) für den Gewerbeverein Schmitten Sinn machen aber nicht für Naturbewußte Nutzer des Waldes.
Auch hätte ich keine Lust auf die ganzen Touris, da zum einen der Taunus schon so genug in Anspruch genommen wird und zu anderen Touris nicht gerade nachhaltig mit ihrer Umwelt umgehen.
Was fehlt sind noch ein paar Hanier mit solchen Vorschlägen.
Meine Beteiligung würde eher in die Richtung für die Unterstützung der Gegner dieses Bauvorhaben gehen.


----------



## BOOZE (14. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> nein wirklich nicht!
> Aus dem Taunus noch einen Funpark zu machen mag vielleicht (aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen) für den Gewerbeverein Schmitten Sinn machen aber nicht für Naturbewußte Nutzer des Waldes.
> Auch hätte ich keine Lust auf die ganzen Touris, da zum einen der Taunus schon so genug in Anspruch genommen wird und zu anderen Touris nicht gerade nachhaltig mit ihrer Umwelt umgehen.
> Was fehlt sind noch ein paar Hanier mit solchen Vorschlägen.
> Meine Beteiligung würde eher in die Richtung für die Unterstützung der Gegner dieses Bauvorhaben gehen.



Doch, doch, wenn du schon für Umwelt bist, dann denke mal über den Tellerrand hinaus!
Bei so einem "Funpark" würde nur der dafür vorgesehene Teil beansprucht werden, somit würden andere Teile geschont!
Das Raufkahren mit dem Sessellift würde auch den Autoverkehr reduzieren, da die Busse schon seit längeren keine Radfahrer mitnehmen, und ich meinen Arsch mehrmals mit dem Auto hochfahren muss.
Die Gemeinden würden dadurch Geld einnehmen, um den Wald wieder aufzuforsten.
Im übrigen zerstören Jahr für Jahr mehr Stürme (Kyril)  den Wald als es je irgendwelche Biker machen könnten.


----------



## arkonis (14. März 2007)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Doch, doch, wenn du schon für Umwelt bist, dann denke mal über den Tellerrand hinaus!


Im ersten Schritt denke ich soweit wie es die Initiatoren auch machen und diese denken nur im Wirtschaftlichen Interesse ihres Klientels. 
Da geht es um eine Rodelbahn und mehr Kunden für  Peter Stürz und um mehr Aufträge für die örtlichen Handwerker.
Alles andere ist nur Vordergründige Argumentation und hält einer genauen Betrachtung nicht stand. Das macht euch auch Unglaubwürdig.
Wenn die Biker meinen sich von diesen Verein vor dem Karren spannen zu lassen (und den Bikepark bekommt ihr eh nicht) dann macht das aber erwartet keine Unterstützung.




BOOZE schrieb:


> Die Gemeinden würden dadurch Geld einnehmen, um den Wald wieder aufzuforsten.


Na klar, wir kopieren eben den ganzen Wald an eine andere Stelle 
Es ist schon eine Freschheit einen Antrag an die UNESCO zu stellen um eine Rodelbahn zu bauen.


----------



## arkonis (14. März 2007)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Das Raufkahren mit dem Sessellift würde auch den Autoverkehr reduzieren, da die Busse schon seit längeren keine Radfahrer mitnehmen, und ich meinen Arsch mehrmals mit dem Auto hochfahren muss.



 wegen ein paar Radfahrer einen Wald fällen, die Landschaft verbauen, Touris anlocken und einen Taunusfunpark gründen. 
Da sage ich nur *Pech gehabt* du kannst auch mit dem Bike per Tretkurbel hochfahren und wenn es nicht schnell genug geht oder die Puste fehlt dann gibt es wohl keine Alternative zum Auto oder du machst dir einen Motor ans Bike.
Und die Stürme haben nur deshalb so eine Wirkung weil die Beforstung diesen Wald so anfällig macht. Ist aber kein Argument in meinen Augen, da könnten wir ja alles machen weil die Stürme doch viel schlimmer sind


----------



## BOOZE (14. März 2007)

Manche wollen auch nicht verstehen, mir ist schnuppe ob der "Bikepark/Funpark" kommt oder nicht.
Wenn dabei "Arbeitsplätze" gewonnen werden, spült die Regierung sowieso Geld in die Kassen.
In anderen Bundesländern haben die den Trend schon längst erkannt und sind dabei, warum auch nicht hier, ausserdem gab es ja vor langer Zeit einen Skilift auf dem Feldberg, daß kannst du aber nicht wissen, wahrscheinlich bist du eh zu jung.


----------



## nikolauzi (15. März 2007)

Dagegen 
Sind eh schon viel zu viele Verrückte da oben unterwegs...
Bald kann man nur noch bei Sauwetter fahren und muß sich beim ersten Sonnenstrahl im Keller verkriechen 

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## tommix000 (15. März 2007)

bitte bitte keinen bikepark im schönen taunus!!!


----------



## arkonis (15. März 2007)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Manche wollen auch nicht verstehen, mir ist schnuppe ob der "Bikepark/Funpark" kommt oder nicht.
> Wenn dabei "Arbeitsplätze" gewonnen werden, spült die Regierung sowieso Geld in die Kassen.
> In anderen Bundesländern haben die den Trend schon längst erkannt und sind dabei, warum auch nicht hier, ausserdem gab es ja vor langer Zeit einen Skilift auf dem Feldberg, daß kannst du aber nicht wissen, wahrscheinlich bist du eh zu jung.


 
Wenn du damit ausdrücken willst das dadurch Arbeitsplätze geschaffen werden, dann finde ich das schon ziemlich enttäuschend für jemanden der am Taunus fährt und der Natur vielleicht auch nur einen kleinen Stellenwert gegenüber den Interessen der Gastronomie einräumt. Dieses Totschlagargument von Arbeitsplätzen ist aber im Bezug auf eine Rodelbahn und dem Verunstalten von einem der wenigen Naturlandschaften in der Nähe von Frankfurt und eines Weltkulturerbe so ziemlich das letzte. Wobei ich annehme das es diesen "Wohlfahrtsverband für mehr Arbeitsplätze im Taunus" mit Sicherheit eher um die Erhöhung des eigenen Profites geht als um eine Schaffung von sicheren und gut bezahlten Arbeitsplätzen.
Diesem Geier vom Wirtsbesitzer gehört eher mal kräftig in die Eier getreten, was soll sich dieser Mensch von einem Biker anhören, wollt ihr dem noch erklären das er mehr Geld verdienen kann indem er euch nen Bikepark hinstellt oder durchsetzt? Zudem ich glaube das die sich kaum darauf einlassen werden die werden sich die Schwierigkeiten nicht noch zusätzlich aufhalsen. 
Überhaupt finden sich in solchen Verbänden die glauben Behörde und Politik miteinzubinden um Ihre Interessen in einer Lobbyarbeit durchzusetzen der grösste Heuschlersumpf wieder.
Wenn die den Antrag bei der Unesco eingestellt haben kann auch jeder eine Beschwerde dagegen einlegen, normalerweise lassen die sich kaum von ein paar gewerblichen Kleinkrämern beeinflussen, zumindest bleibt dies dies zu hoffen aber eine Beschwerde von MTB'ler würde auch einen guten Eindruck bei den anderen Waldnutzern machen.


----------



## BOOZE (15. März 2007)

@Arkonis
Im grunde hast du ja recht, sicherlich würde mehr der Wirtshausbesitzer davon profitieren als jeder andere, aber!
Eigentlich kann ich mich nicht mehr so ganz dran erinnern, war ja auch noch klein, vor laaanggerr Zeit gab es ja mal den Skilift auf dem Feldberg, die Skipiste gibt es ja schon, also wurde schon damals der Wald gerodet und nicht wieder aufgeforstet. Den Leuten, die damals wohl dort gearbeitet haben wurde wohl gekündigt usw.
Ob jemals da ein Funpark gebaut wird oder nicht, ich bin weder dafür noch dagegen.
Der Bikepark im Winterberg funktioniert ja auch recht gut und wird weiter ausgebaut, was wohl der Gemeinde Geld in die Kassen bringt, und die dortige Wirtschaft unterstützt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (16. März 2007)

Guden,

ich schubse den Thread hier mal kurz nach oben. Meine 5 Cent zu dem Thema: Eine Sommerrodelbahn wie es sie in W-berg oder auf dem Hoherodskopf gibt ist prinzipiell eine lustige Angelegenheit. Ob ein Sesselift tatsächlich den PKW-Verkehr entlastet, sei mal dahingestellt. Wahrscheinlich nur, wenn man die Parkflächen oben am Gipfel sperrt. Eine Schließung des Parkplatzes hätte aber vllt. zur Folge, dass Gäste wegbleiben. Ui, Ui, Ui.... Ich glaube nicht, dass das im Interesse der Betreiber liegt. Schliesslich kostet so ein Lift Geld und das muss man wieder in die Kasse bekommen, ergo wird das Lift fahren Geld kosten und das kann man sparen, wenn man sich im eigenen KFZ zum Gipfel bewegt. Inwieweit der Bau des Liftes und der Bahn die Natur rund um den F-Berg verändert, darüber kann ich nur spekulieren, neige aber dazu dabei schwarz zu malen. Egal! Die Argumente eines Liftbetreibers oder eines Gastronomen fallen mir ohne langes Nachdenken ein. Es geht um Profit (auch gerne Freizeitwert genannt), die Gegner führen den Naturschutz ins Feld. Und ich sehe mich in dieser Sache auf jeden Fall auf der Seite der Lift- und Bahngegner. Was eine Bikestrecke (möchte es nicht Park nennen) betrifft, bin ich aber vllt. anderer Meinung als die meisten hier. Wie nikolauzi schreibt, sind da oben jedes Wochenende genug Verrückte unterwegs.... Richtig! Und es werden in Zukunft immer mehr werden. Mehr verrückte Biker, noch mehr verrückte Wanderer, jede Menge verrückter Moped-Fahrer und die Unbelehrbaren, die glauben, ein echter Wochenendausflug führe zwangläufig mit 2,5 l Motor direkt zum Gipfel. Durch das höhere Verkehrsaufkommen, werden sich die Leute auch öfter auf die Füsse treten. Da kann man als vernunftbegabter Mensch Toleranz predigen wie man will. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich die Situation entspannen wird. Daher würde ich, wenn es zu einer Befragung kommen würde, für eine FR-/DH-Strecke stimmen. Aber bitte ohne Lift!


----------



## fUEL (16. März 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Guden,
> 
> ich schubse den Thread hier mal kurz nach oben. Meine 5 Cent zu dem Thema: Eine Sommerrodelbahn wie es sie in W-berg oder auf dem Hoherodskopf gibt ist prinzipiell eine lustige Angelegenheit. Ob ein Sesselift tatsächlich den PKW-Verkehr entlastet, sei mal dahingestellt. Wahrscheinlich nur, wenn man die Parkflächen oben am Gipfel sperrt. Eine Schließung des Parkplatzes hätte aber vllt. zur Folge, dass Gäste wegbleiben. Ui, Ui, Ui.... Ich glaube nicht, dass das im Interesse der Betreiber liegt. Schliesslich kostet so ein Lift Geld und das muss man wieder in die Kasse bekommen, ergo wird das Lift fahren Geld kosten und das kann man sparen, wenn man sich im eigenen KFZ zum Gipfel bewegt. Inwieweit der Bau des Liftes und der Bahn die Natur rund um den F-Berg verändert, darüber kann ich nur spekulieren, neige aber dazu dabei schwarz zu malen. Egal! Die Argumente eines Liftbetreibers oder eines Gastronomen fallen mir ohne langes Nachdenken ein. Es geht um Profit (auch gerne Freizeitwert genannt), die Gegner führen den Naturschutz ins Feld. Und ich sehe mich in dieser Sache auf jeden Fall auf der Seite der Lift- und Bahngegner. Was eine Bikestrecke (möchte es nicht Park nennen) betrifft, bin ich aber vllt. anderer Meinung als die meisten hier. Wie nikolauzi schreibt, sind da oben jedes Wochenende genug Verrückte unterwegs.... Richtig! Und es werden in Zukunft immer mehr werden. Mehr verrückte Biker, noch mehr verrückte Wanderer, jede Menge verrückter Moped-Fahrer und die Unbelehrbaren, die glauben, ein echter Wochenendausflug führe zwangläufig mit 2,5 l Motor direkt zum Gipfel. Durch das höhere Verkehrsaufkommen, werden sich die Leute auch öfter auf die Füsse treten. Da kann man als vernunftbegabter Mensch Toleranz predigen wie man will. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich die Situation entspannen wird. Daher würde ich, wenn es zu einer Befragung kommen würde, für eine FR-/DH-Strecke stimmen. Aber bitte ohne Lift!


 

Eine FR/ DH Strecke ohne Lift hört sich zumindest vernünftig an.

Wenn es dann gelingt, die Nutzer zum Hochfahren mit Muskelkraft zu bewegen, was die Mehrzahl heute ja auch tut könnten so andere Bereiche entlastet werden und alle wären happy.
Im Übrigen gibt es ja ausgewiesenen Rodel und Skipisten und die Blinden Eltern kleiner Kinder lassen diese auf den Waldwegen rodeln und sorgen für eine Zusatzgefährdung.
Dies sollte man mal kanalisieren und somit für klare Verhältnisse zu sorgen. Ein Fußgänger oder ein Radfahrer ohne Spikes kann jedenfalls die Zuwegung zum Plateau kaum benutzen sofern ein wenig Schnee fällt wird ne Rutschbahn aus den Wegen gemacht und die Radfahrer als Störenfriede beschimpft, sofern die Kinder mit den Schlitten diesen näher als 3 m kommen.


----------



## powderJO (16. März 2007)

ich finde die idee, am feldberg eine sommerrodelbahn zu bauen ebenfalls total überflüssig. das gleiche gilt für den vorschlag, gleich noch 'nen bikepark dranzuhängen. 

zum einen weil ich mir sicher bin, dass ein solcher freizeitpark" noch mehr menschen auf die tolle idee bringen wird, dem feldberg mal einen besuch abzustatten. natürlich nicht umweltfreundlich mit der bahn, sondern mit der eigenen karre. 

zum anderen, weil ich glaube, dass bikeparks etc. dazu führen werden, dass man irgendwann nur noch in den ausgewiesenen bereichen problemlos fahren darf. mit dem gleichen argument, dass du @ fuel den "blinden eltern" entgegenbringst, die ihren nachwuchs auch abseits der ausgewiesenen rodelbahn rodeln lassen: kanalisation. 
dann gibt es bald einen bereich für rodler, eine oder zwei strecken für freerider und 2 längere cc runden. für die nordic walker wird auch noch was ausgewiesen usw ...


----------



## fUEL (16. März 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich finde die idee, am feldberg eine sommerrodelbahn zu bauen ebenfalls total überflüssig. das gleiche gilt für den vorschlag, gleich noch 'nen bikepark dranzuhängen.
> 
> zum einen weil ich mir sicher bin, dass ein solcher freizeitpark" noch mehr menschen auf die tolle idee bringen wird, dem feldberg mal einen besuch abzustatten. natürlich nicht umweltfreundlich mit der bahn, sondern mit der eigenen karre.
> 
> ...


Ich glaub, Du hast mich missverstanden. Auf den ausgewiesenen Rodelbahnen findest Du kaum Rodler jedoch massenhaft rodelnde Eltern/Kinder Paarungen auf den Waldwegen. 
Es ist schon seit ewigen Jahren am Feldberg klar ausgewiesen, wo gerodelt werden darf und es hält sich keiner dran. Die Kinder sind nicht die , die es falsch machen, sondern die Eltern. Die sind es auch, die dann die Radfahrer, die bei 20% Steigung auf Eis ja unvernünftig schnell deren zu Tale rasendem Nachwuchs entgegenkommen anschreien.
Ich denke es macht keinen Sinn darüber zu streiten, es wird niemals eine Mehrheit der Menschheit bemüht sein, sich an Regeln zu halten.

Es wird sich auch in Grenzen halten, wieviele Menschen eine FR Strecke benutzen so diese nur durch Muskelkraft zu erreichen ist. Hier werden die Fußgänger auch Ihr Wegerecht einfordern, da das bestimmt aus deren Sicht ähnlich attraktiv ist, wie auf Waldwegen zu rodeln für die Eltern/ Kinder Kombinationen.

Das sollte man mit dem Pkw Verkehr auch zum Wohle der Natur versuchen. 
Plateau verbrennungsmotorfrei wäre eigentlich vernünftig und würde natürlich finanzielle Einbussen für die Pächter da oben bedeuten. 

Da dies nicht möglich ist, weil Die Pächter sicherlich in Ihren Verträgen eine Ausschlußklausel haben sollte man bei allen Betrachtungen im Auge behalten den Verkehr mit motorisierten Fahrzeugen nicht weiter zu fördern, sondern max so zu erhalten, wie er heute ist.

Ich finde es gibt Loipen, Spazierwege, Rodelbahnen, Skipisten, Autostrassen; warum nicht ne FR/DH Strecke, Touren und Trailfahrer sind ja von der Natur da oben gut versorgt, Inliner wollen eh nen glatten Asphalt, dann wäre für jeden was da -- nur bitte nicht noch mehr Individualer motorisierter Verkehr, weil dann werden es irgendwann unüberschaubare Menschenmassen a la Drosselgass da oben sein und das erreicht man, wenn man es nicht zu einfach macht, dort hoch zu kommen.
Ein einigermassen trainierter Sportler sollte es locker wegstecken, da oben seine Höhenmeter mit Muskelkraft zu bewältigen, sonst ist das kein Sport mehr, der in so eine Art von Natur gehört sondern in den Bikepark.
Ein Bikepark ala Winterberg lässt sich dort nicht realisieren, da sollte man andere Standorte für suchen, am besten nicht im direkten Zugriff eines Ballungsgebietes, denn die Eigendynamik eines solchen addiert sich immer hinzu und man öffnet die Büchse der Pandora.


----------



## oldrizzo (16. März 2007)

Ich sehe das ähnlich und in vielen Punkten sogar genauso wie Fuel (huch)... eine strikte Trennung durch Kanalisierung sähe ich entspannt entgegen, da ich mit nicht vorstellen kann, wie so ein Projekt realisiert werden würde. Denn flächenmäßig ist man rund um den Feldberg ziemlich eingeschränkt. Die Furcht vor einer strikten Kanalisierung ist, glaube ich, unbegründet. Es kann rund um den Feldberg nur mit Mehrfachnutzung der Wege funktionieren. Eine DH/FR Strecke (kein Bikepark) würde, sofern nicht mit Lift ausgestattet, sicher auch nicht einen übertriebenen Ansturm auf das Gebiet nach sich ziehen. Sicher würde man mehr Biker dort sehen, aber das wird sich sowieso über kurz oder lang nicht vermeiden lassen (denkt an unseren Nachwuchs) und wenn es eine Möglichkeit gibt, die stellenweise angespannte Situation zu entschärfen, dann sollte man zumindest darüber nachdenken.

Fuels Bsp. Winterberg finde ich sehr gut: W-berg hat, was den bergaborientierten Sport betrifft, eine lange Tradition (Ski und Bob)... dort mussten demzufolge für den Bikepark keine einschneidenden Veränderungen an der Natur vorgenommen werden. Ein solches Vorhaben kann man nicht eins zu eins auf den Taunus übertragen und das wollen selbst die meisten Anhänger der DDD-Fraktion auch nicht. Konserven-Biken (damit meine ich das Radeln auf speziell durch andere präparierten Strecken) ist mit der Zeit öde.


----------



## fUEL (16. März 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich finde die idee, am feldberg eine sommerrodelbahn zu bauen ebenfalls total überflüssig. das gleiche gilt für den vorschlag, gleich noch 'nen bikepark dranzuhängen.
> 
> zum einen weil ich mir sicher bin, dass ein solcher freizeitpark" noch mehr menschen auf die tolle idee bringen wird, dem feldberg mal einen besuch abzustatten. natürlich nicht umweltfreundlich mit der bahn, sondern mit der eigenen karre.
> 
> ...


 
Ich möchte noch mal darauf hinweisen, daß Waldwege sicher abseits der ausgewiesenen Rodelbahnen ist aber eideutig auf sicherungspflichtigen Verkehrsflächen und eine solche Darstellung schon einer Lüge sehr nahe kommt wie sie zuweilen von Politikern benutzt wird, wenn man von Kollateralschäden statt von Toten redet. 

Im Übrigen gibt es die Bereiche für Rodler und die sind nicht dort wo ne alte Oma, die noch ausreichend Luft in der Lunge hat ihr Recht ausüben will da hoch auf den Feldi zu wandern.

Sei also bitte so freundlcih und stell nix anders dar, nur weil es dem Schreibfluss besser gefällt.
Grüsse Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guuuude (17. März 2007)

Bissi egoistisch was hier vom Stapel gelassen wird. Ich will meinen Feldberg weiter alleine Nutzen und es sollen blos ned so viele Böse neue dazu kommen 

Sommerrodelbahn ist doch super bringt Geld in die Kassen und emdlich mal wieder ein neues Freizeitangebot im Rhein Main Gebiet.

Bikepark wird sich wahrscheinlich nicht umsetzen lassen weil zuviele Bäume geopfert werden müssten. Aber 1-2 ausgewiesene Strecken für DH und Fr wäre natürlich der Knaller. Im gegenzug werden halt der ein oder andere Trail gesperrt.

Ach und bevor jetzt das gejammer kommt mit selber hochkurbeln, ich trett mein Demo auch auf den Feldberg aber es gibt genug die das nicht können oder wollen. Das ist nunmal auch ein berecih von Mountainbike und ich kann dieses Blöde gelaber der CC Fraktion mit selber Kurbeln nicht mehr hören. Es sind alles Spielarten des MB und mit ein bisschen aktzeptan würde vielles einfach gehen.


----------



## BOOZE (17. März 2007)

guuuude schrieb:


> Bissi egoistisch was hier vom Stapel gelassen wird. Ich will meinen Feldberg weiter alleine Nutzen und es sollen blos ned so viele Böse neue dazu kommen
> 
> 
> 
> Ach und bevor jetzt das gejammer kommt mit selber hochkurbeln, ich trett mein Demo auch auf den Feldberg aber es gibt genug die das nicht können oder wollen. Das ist nunmal auch ein berecih von Mountainbike und ich kann dieses Blöde gelaber der CC Fraktion mit selber Kurbeln nicht mehr hören. Es sind alles Spielarten des MB und mit ein bisschen aktzeptan würde vielles einfach gehen.



Ganz genau, bin deiner meinung, 
da kommt wieder die gute deutsche Selektion und Ausgrenzung.


----------



## mr.naga (17. März 2007)

6er-Sessellift wäre super mit Bike, Schlitten und Hundetransport... oder besser gleich ne Gondel!
Dafür aber die Straße ab dem Sandplacken komplett entfernen! 
Ich war letzten Sonntag da oben, da war Verkehrslärm und verpestete Luft, schlimmer als auf der Mainzer Landstraße zur Rush-hour...


----------



## oldrizzo (17. März 2007)

was geht denn hier ab? seine meinung zu sagen wird als ausgrenzung dargelegt? nun mal langsam... es mag dem einen oder anderen egoistisch erscheinen, aber die meinung anderer sollte man akzeptieren, egal ob sie einem schmeckt oder nicht. 

was mir hier auffÃ¤llt ist, dass hier wieder fleissig in schubladen gesteckt wird und zur krÃ¶nung zieht man dann zur festigung seiner wackeligen argumente den vorwurf des deutsch seins aus dem hut. was ist denn das fÃ¼r eine schwache veranstaltung? 

die kunst ist, einen gemeinsamen konsens zu finden, also hÃ¶rt mit so blÃ¶den âtypisch deutsch" vergleichen aus. 

den vorschlag lift her, straÃe weg, wÃ¼rde ich unterstÃ¼tzen, nur wird es so nicht laufen, aus den oben beschriebenen grÃ¼nden. wir hatten hier frÃ¼her so eine bimmelbahn, die die besucher der kurstadt fÃ¼r ein paar pfennige durch die gegend karrte... das wÃ¤re auch denkbar fÃ¼r den feldberg: die strasse fÃ¼r den Ã¶ffentlichen verkehr sperren und dafÃ¼r so eine bimmelbahn einrichten, die dann besucher, bikes, ski etc. transportieren kann. das spart die kosten eines lift-neubaus und man kann die zufahrtswege nutzen.


ich verstehe mich als sÃ¼dtiroler (venas die cadore/dolomiten) mit schlesischen vorfahren und deutscher staatsangehÃ¶rigkeit. grÃ¼ss gott europa!


----------



## BOOZE (17. März 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> was geht denn hier ab? seine meinung zu sagen wird als ausgrenzung dargelegt? nun mal langsam... es mag dem einen oder anderen egoistisch erscheinen, aber die meinung anderer sollte man akzeptieren, egal ob sie einem schmeckt oder nicht.
> 
> was mir hier auffällt ist, dass hier wieder fleissig in schubladen gesteckt wird und zur krönung zieht man dann zur festigung seiner wackeligen argumente den vorwurf des deutsch seins aus dem hut. was ist denn das für eine schwache veranstaltung?
> 
> ...



Damit bin ich wohl gemeint, ich fühle mich absolut ausgegrenzt in diesen postings, aufgrund eines Unfalls bin ich nicht mehr in der lage den Feldberg oder sonstigen Berg aus eigener Kraft raufzufahren.
Bin also auf das KFZ angewiesen.
Jetzt soll mir auch noch der restliche Spaß genommen werden.


----------



## oldrizzo (17. März 2007)

@ booze:

da hilft aber aufklärung, wenn du schlicht nicht bergauf treten kannst. es ist ja nicht so, dass das hier einer wüsste, oder? also mir war es nicht bekannt.

ich finde das argument des typisch deutschen einfach unpassend, unabhängig ob du pro oder contra lift, bobbahn, bikepark bist. aber es geht hier ja nicht darum, ob ich oder du den berg nicht hochtreten können oder wollen, sondern vielmehr um die frage, ob es ökologisch sinn macht. das ist der einzige für mich relevante grund. 

der feldberg soll ja nicht dicht gemacht werden, es müsste nur eine lösung gefunden werden, wie man die interessen vereint. das habe ich mit einem gemeinsamen konsens gemeint.


----------



## BOOZE (17. März 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ booze:
> 
> da hilft aber aufklärung, wenn du schlicht nicht bergauf treten kannst. es ist ja nicht so, dass das hier einer wüsste, oder? also mir war es nicht bekannt.
> 
> ich finde das argument des typisch deutschen einfach unpassend



Na dann, lies dir nochmal die vorherigen Postings durch und urteile nocheinmal.

Ich will hier keine politische Diskussion führen.

Aber hier wurde es sehr deutlich gesagt, daß Verrückte Biker (was das auch immer sein soll), sowie Leute die nicht selber hochstrampeln wollen/können nicht erwünscht sind, das sind vielleicht werbale Kleinigkeiten, die einem normal vorkommen, mir aber nicht, da ich beruflich mit dem Sünden unserer Großväter zu tun habe.
Kriegt das hier nicht in den falschen Hals, ich stemple hier niemanden ab, oder stecke ihn in irgendwelche Schublade.
Daher vielleicht meine aussage zur deutschen Tugenden.


----------



## guuuude (17. März 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ich finde das argument des typisch deutschen einfach unpassend, unabhängig ob du pro oder contra lift, bobbahn, bikepark bist. aber es geht hier ja nicht darum, ob ich oder du den berg nicht hochtreten können oder wollen, sondern vielmehr um die frage, ob es ökologisch sinn macht. das ist der einzige für mich relevante grund.
> .



Also wenns um Ökologische geht dann würde ich sagen das der Feldberg an der Hohemark komplett geschloßen werden muss. 

Es kommt doch schlicht und ergreifend darauf an wie die Bahn/Dh STrecke gebaut wird. Gibt es entlastung für den KFZ verkehr dadurch. Warum wird nicht einfach an den Sandplacken ein Busdienst eingerichtet und wer auf den Feldberg will wird mit nem Umweltfeundlichen Bus hochgefahren. Egal ob Biker Wanderer Spaziergänger Rodler egal was auch immer.

Wenn die Bahn und die Strecke vernünfitg in den vorhandenen Waldbestand integriert wird, sollte es auch aus ökö dingens keine Probleme sondern eher einen Schritt in die richtige richtung werden.

Ich versteh sowieso nicht warum jeder mit demAuto bis direkt aufs Plateau will.

Früher gab es ja schonmal einen Lift mit dzugehöriger Skipiste also sollte es von der erschließung ja auch kein Problem geben.

PRO Rodelbahn und DH/Fr STrecke


----------



## oldrizzo (17. März 2007)

@ guuuude:

liest du meine posts?

nochmal:



oldrizzo schrieb:


> den vorschlag lift her, straße weg, würde ich unterstützen, nur wird es so nicht laufen, aus den oben beschriebenen gründen. wir hatten hier früher so eine bimmelbahn, die die besucher der kurstadt für ein paar pfennige durch die gegend karrte... das wäre auch denkbar für den feldberg: die strasse für den öffentlichen verkehr sperren und dafür so eine bimmelbahn einrichten, die dann besucher, bikes, ski etc. transportieren kann. das spart die kosten eines lift-neubaus und man kann die zufahrtswege nutzen.





			
				oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> ....Ob ein Sesselift tatsächlich den PKW-Verkehr entlastet, sei mal dahingestellt. Wahrscheinlich nur, wenn man die Parkflächen oben am Gipfel sperrt. .....Daher würde ich, wenn es zu einer Befragung kommen würde, für eine FR-/DH-Strecke stimmen. Aber bitte ohne Lift!



wo ist das problem? im prinzip sagst du in deinem letzten post das gleich wie ich. nicht umsonst habe ich mr.nagas vorschlag beigepflichtet der da lautete:
....6er-Sessellift wäre super mit Bike, Schlitten und Hundetransport... oder besser gleich ne Gondel! Dafür aber die Straße ab dem Sandplacken komplett entfernen!...."

lest die posts doch bitte alle und vollständig, dann kommts auch nicht zu missverständnissen.

@ booze: zwei posts waren dabei, die ich sehr einseitig argumentiert sah, aber eine ausgrenzung derer die nicht hochradeln können, kann ich nicht herauslesen.

leute, wie ich in meinem ersten post geschrieben habe, finde ich eine sommerrodelbahn auch witzig, nur bleibt die frage des wie setzt man das um und welche folgen hat das?" die antworten darauf sind natürlich spekulativer natur und es kann ja auch sein, dass wir alle total daneben liegen. aber darin liegt doch der sinn einer diskussion zu einem thema. jeder hat seine meinung dazu und kann diese gut oder weniger gut argumentieren und ganz wenige hier labern einfach mit ohne argumente... und damit meine ich nicht die letzten 5 poster.


----------



## mr.naga (17. März 2007)

O.k. Straße wird ab Hohemark geschlossen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (17. März 2007)

rischdisch! wir mache die gass dicht... obbe am feldbersch werd renaduriert un es gibbt e schee abfartsstreck... di kinner krieje e bobbahn un es werd n lift gebaud oder n bähnsche nuffgeschickt! un am fuchs bediene nackische mädscher!


----------



## fUEL (17. März 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> rischdisch! wir mache die gass dicht... obbe am feldbersch werd renaduriert un es gibbt e schee abfartsstreck... di kinner krieje e bobbahn un es werd n lift gebaud oder n bähnsche nuffgeschickt! un am fuchs bediene nackische mädscher!


 
Strassen weg und uff em Plateau dem Homburger Haus und am Fuxi die nackische(bitte auch attraktive) Mädcher - und die Jungs laufe im Notfall uff alle viere da nuff ab FFm Mitte


----------



## oldrizzo (17. März 2007)

un glaisch gibbts ahns mid der bradpfann üwwergezohche bei so eim geschwätz üwwer nakkische mädscher...da schillt mei fra, scho gehts los!


----------



## arkonis (17. März 2007)

das ist natürlich tragisch und es ist niemanden zu wünschen wegen einer körperlichen Behinderung nicht mehr den Feldberg hochtreten zu können, kann aber kein objektives Argument für einen Lift und Rodelbahn sein und sollte auch nicht persönlich gesehen werden. 
Oldrizzo, Fuel und powerJo haben schon objektive Argumente angebracht und so würde ich das auch sehen. Einer FR/DH Strecke und Bahn/Busverkehr würde ich neutral sehen. 
Da es aber nur bei der Vorstellung des Verbandes bleibt und konkrete Pläne über Standort und Umfang des Vorhaben nicht öffentlich sind bleibt es auch bei Spekulationen.
Nur um bei dem Ursprungsthema zu bleiben, was mir an der ganzen Sache nagt ist dieser Aktionverband. Es ist wohl ein Unterschied ob ein gemeinnützer Verband in die Diskussion und Entscheidungsfindung geht oder so ein Verband mit klaren Profitinterresse und örtlichen Lobbyistenvertreter. Letzter bedarf einer klaren Selektion da dieser kaum im vollen Umfang Rücksicht auf die Interessen anderer oder der Natur nimmt wie es eben ein unabhängiger Sozial agierender Verband könnte. Das gilt besonders für die Poster die von Ausgrenzung und Egoismus sprechen, dieser Verband ist wohl kaum ein Pferd auf dem man setzen sollte.
Ich denke das hätte dem Ersteller auch klar sein können.


----------



## guuuude (17. März 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ guuuude:
> liest du meine posts?



Doch doch war gerade so schön beimTippen  

Also sind wir uns eigentlich alle einig ausser der Herr Arkonis sucht noch ein Haar in der Suppe 

Feldberg wird einfach für Verbrennungsmotoren gesperrt und schwupp di wupp haben wir so ziemlich alle Problem gelöst, 

MTB-NEWS hier werden sie geholfen

PRO ABGAS FREIER FELDBERG


----------



## oldrizzo (18. März 2007)

moin,

arkonis sucht kein haar, er weist uns auf den umstand hin, dass die herren betreiber ausschliesslich ihre interessen verfolgen. absolut richtig in meinen augen, die wollen euch und mir keinen gefallen tun. es geht darum, mehr besucher anzulocken, die dann geld in die kasse bringen.


----------



## bikebecker (18. März 2007)

Hallo

Schaut mal in dem Koblenz, Westerwald + Eifelforum " Adieu es war schön mit dir" da werden die auswirkungen eines Bikeparks und einer Seilbahn gut beschriben. Ob man das dann im Taunus braucht und will, ist dann wohl klar.

Gruß bikecker


----------



## Roland1 (18. März 2007)

Danke für all eure Diskussionsbeiträge aber ich bin doch überracht, dass es so wenig befürwortende Beiträge gibt.
Vor etwas 2-3 jahren gabe es eine Initiative eine fest installierte DH/FR strecke im Taunus zu errichten, es gab Gespräche mit Behörden, und da die Behörden es vorziehen mit 'juristischen Personen zu sprechen, wurde  - soweit ich mich erinnern kann - ein Verein gegründet zum Zwecke der Errichtung und des Betiebs einer DH/FR Strecke. Treue Leser dieses Forums werden sich erinnern. Die Sache ist dann eingeschlafen. Aus dieser Zeit stammen die Reste des illegalen Feldberg Northshoretrail, von dem nach einem Kleinkrieg mit dem Förster nur noch die Spuren des schweren Forstgerätes, mit dem der trail abgeräumt wurde, zu sehen sind. Seit dem transportieren die offentlichen Nahverkehrsbetriebe auch keine Bikes mehr nach oben. Soviel zu dem Versuch eine Strecke nicht-kommerziel zu betreiben.
Doch nach wie vor kann man Biker mit schweren Freeridern auf dem Feldberg sehen - privaten shuttles von Mama, Papa oder Kumpels sei Dank. Ist das nicht Beleg genug für den Bedarf nach einer DH/FR Strecke sammt Lift?

Es ist eine andere Kategorie des Bikens um die es hier geht. Es geht um einen sorgsam angelegten trail mit stabil gebauten Rampen und Drops und sorgsam geshapten Anliegern um es richtig fliegen zu lassen. So ein trail ist kein natürlicher Waldweg sondern bedarf sorgfältiger Planung und Pflege. Trailbuilding ist in unseren Breiten weitgehend unbekannt, aber es gibt ausreichend Erfahrung und Anleitung eine Trail ohne Schäden an der Natur zu errichten http://www.imba.com/resources/trail_building/.
Ist schon mal jemand von euch den Insbrucker Nordparktrail der Vertrider gefahren? Auch ein künstlich angelegter trail. Wieviele Bäume mussten dort gefällt werden? Zero. Jedenfalls sind mir keine Baumstümpfe aufgefallen. Auch das Betreibermodell des Nordparks trails finde ich sympathisch. Es ist der Trail der lokalen Bike Community, der Zusammen mit der Liftgesellschaft betrieben wird. Streckenführung und Pflege des trails machen die Vertrider in Eigenregie, Kosten für Baumaterial sponsert die Liftgesellschaft, oder Sponsor Manitou. Von Biker für Biker. Warum soll so etwas nicht auch am Feldberg möglich sein?

All diejenigen Biker, die das gar nicht interessiert, und die niemals einen angelegten trail fahren würden, ganz zu schweigen den Lift zu nutzen, mögen einfach weiter so im Taunus radeln wie bisher. Ich werde das übrigens auch tun. Aber ab und zu würde ich auch gerne einen technisch anspruchsvollen trail fahren mit Sprüngen, Drops, Anliegern und anderen Obstacles. Und die Liebhaber solcherlei Freeridens kommen im Taunus doch bislang sehr wenig auf ihre Kosten.

Also, eine DH/FR Strecke von Biker für Biker in Co-operation mit dem künftigen Liftbetreiber. Hört sich das gut an? Wer macht mit?


----------



## oldrizzo (18. März 2007)

Roland1 schrieb:


> Danke für all eure Diskussionsbeiträge aber ich bin doch überracht, dass es so wenig befürwortende Beiträge gibt.



na, so wenig befürworter sind es ja nicht. knackpunkt ist der lift!



			
				Roland1 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor etwas 2-3 jahren gabe es eine Initiative eine fest installierte DH/FR strecke im Taunus zu errichten, es gab Gespräche mit Behörden, und da die Behörden es vorziehen mit 'juristischen Personen zu sprechen, wurde  - soweit ich mich erinnern kann - ein Verein gegründet zum Zwecke der Errichtung und des Betiebs einer DH/FR Strecke. Treue Leser dieses Forums werden sich erinnern. Die Sache ist dann eingeschlafen.



großer quatsch den du da erzählst. den verein den du meinst gibt es. er heisst woffm, ich bin dort mitglied und eingeschlafen ist nichts. wenn du über den stand der dinge mehr erfahren möchtest, empfehle ich dir, mal auf der vereinsseite zu schauen und dich mit johannes in verbindung zu setzen. wir sind nach wie vor darum bemüht, eine legale strecke zu bekommen.



			
				Roland1 schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dieser Zeit stammen die Reste des illegalen Feldberg Northshoretrail, von dem nach einem Kleinkrieg mit dem Förster nur noch die Spuren des schweren Forstgerätes, mit dem der trail abgeräumt wurde, zu sehen sind. Seit dem transportieren die offentlichen Nahverkehrsbetriebe auch keine Bikes mehr nach oben. Soviel zu dem Versuch eine Strecke nicht-kommerziel zu betreiben.



auch hier nur halb richtig:
es gab einen unschönen zwischenfall mit schweren verletzungen. danach wurde der trail geräumt und nicht wegen des kleinkriegs mit dem förster  (nicht, dass es da nicht immer mal wieder rappelt im karton, aber prinzipiell ist herr heitmann für eine strecke) .



			
				Roland1 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch nach wie vor kann man Biker mit schwere Freeridern auf dem Feldberg sehen - privaten shuttles von Mama, Papa oder Kumpels sei Dank. Ist das nicht Beleg genug für den Bedarf nach einer DH/FR Strecke sammt Lift?



rischdisch, für eine dh/fr strecke besteht auf jeden fall bedarf, m.e. muss das aber nicht mit einem lift kombiniert werden, sofern man zum bsp. den biketransport mit dem bus wieder ermöglicht oder alternativen (wie im thread vorgeschlagen) sucht.



			
				Roland1 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eine andere Kategorie des Bikens um die es hier geht. Es geht um einen sorgsam angelegten trail mit stabil gebauten Rampen und Drops und sorgsam geshapten Anliegern um es richtig fliegen zu lassen. So ein trail ist kein natürlicher Waldweg sondern bedarf sorgfältiger Planung und Pflege. Trailbuilding ist in unseren Breiten weitgehend unbekannt, aber es gibt ausreichend Erfahrung und Anleitung eine Trail ohne Schäden an der Natur zu errichten



ich denke, die meisten wissen, worum es hier geht. einige werden sogar schon den ein oder anderen track gebaut haben.  



			
				Roland1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon mal jemand von euch den Insbrucker Nordparktrail der Vertrider gefahren? Auch ein künstich angelegter trail. Wieviele Bäume mussten dort gefällt werden? Zero. Jedenfalls sind mir keine Baumstümpfe aufgefallen. Auch das Betreibermodell des Nordparks trails finde ich sympathisch. Es ist der Trail der lokalen Bike Community, der Zusammen mit der Liftgesellschaft betrieben wird. Streckenführung und Pflege des trails machen die Vertrider in Eigenregie, Kosten für Baumaterial sponsert die Liftgesellschaft, oder Sponsor Manitou. Von Biker für Biker. Warum soll so etwas nicht auch am Feldberg möglich sein?



ich persönlich kenne den nordparktrail nicht, dafür aber jede menge andere locations. auch in finale ligure mussten keine bäume weichen. auch dort hat man sich arrangiert. trotzdem geht dort alles ohne lift, es gibt shuttle services. auf den feldberg / taunus lässt sich aber weder das bsp. nordpark, noch finale oder winterberg eins zu eins übertragen. der lift in inssbruck wurde nicht ausschliesslich für die biker gebaut, den gab es schon vorher, genauso wie den in winterberg. ich glaube auch nicht, dass den betreibern einer bobbahn ein lift vorschwebt, wie wir ihn uns vorstellen. im allgemeinen werden die bobs samt insassen mit schleppliften gezogen... nochmal: ich glaube, dass eine fr/dh-strecke nötig und möglich ist, sehe aber keinen bedarf für einen lift, da sich der transport anders bewerkstelligen liesse. 



			
				Roland1 schrieb:
			
		

> All diejenigen Biker, die das gar nicht interessiert, und die niemals einen angelegten trail fahren würden, ganz zu schweigen den Lift zu nutzen, mögen einfach weiter so im Taunus radeln wie bisher. Ich werde das übrigens auch tun. Aber ab und zu würde ich auch gerne einen technisch anspruchsvollen trail fahren mit Sprüngen, Drops, Anliegern und anderen Obstacles. Und die Liebhaber solcherlei Freeridens kommen im Taunus doch bislang sehr wenig auf ihre Kosten.



rischdisch! daher haben sich liebhaber solcher tracks anders beholfen und können ihrer lust fröhnen. 



			
				Roland1 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, eine DH/FR Strecke von Biker für Biker in Co-operation mit dem künftigen Liftbetreiber. Hört sich das gut an? Wer macht mit?



frag doch mal den liftbetreiber, ob er sich das vorstellen kann und möchte?! wie gesagt, wenn es sich bei dem lift um einen üblichen schlepplift (wie am hoherodskopf) handelt, dann wird es unter umständen schon schwierig mit dem biketransport. alles hört sich gut an, solange einem die realität keinen strich durch die rechnung macht. 

aber wir müssen hier keine eigene arbeitsgruppe bilden. parallel habe ich den vorstand von woffm mal auf den thread aufmerksam gemacht. unterstützer einer fr/dh-strecke sind dort herzlich willkommen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. März 2007)

Ich glaube, man sollte hier mal wieder mehr differenzieren. Es gibt seitens einer Interessengruppe die Idee, am Feldberg eine Sommerodelbahn zu installieren, wie es sie schon an vielen Orten, wie z.B. der Wasserkuppe und dem Erbeskopf gibt. Die Idee, mit dem zur Sommerrodelbahen gehörenden Lift dann auch Bikes für einen Bikepark zu befördern, kam hier im Thread auf und ist keineswegs irgendwo in der Planung. Ich halte auch die Idee für schwer umsetzbar, da die Sommerrodelbahnen und ihre Lifte im Verhältnis zu Skipisten oder DH-Strecken eher flach sind und nur einen geringen Höhenunterschied (50-100 hm) überwinden. Wer will denn einen Bikepark fahren, bei dem man die längste Strecke in 1-2 min gefahren hat?

Generell halte ich von zusätzlichen "Attraktionen" am Feldberg nicht viel. Es ist jetzt schon wochenends da oben sehr viel los und das ist auch der Unterschied zu vielen bisher genannten Beispielen. Der Taunus und mit ihm der Feldberg sind sehr gut mit dem ÖPNV erreichbar. Ein Einzugsgebiet von rund 2 Mio. Menschen kann theoretisch in weniger als 2 h (aus Ffm-Innenstadt noch nicht mal 1 h!) auf dem Feldberg sein. Ich hab generell nichts gegen eine Sommerrodelbahn und erst recht hab ich nichts gegen einen Bikepark im Taunus, aber es muß doch nicht alles auf diesen einen Berg geknäult werden! Der Taunus besteht doch nicht nur aus dem Feldberg!!!


----------



## oldrizzo (18. März 2007)

rischdisch... ich bin sowieso für ein streckennetz vom alden runter bis, na, wie heisst das wo die felsen stehen. ihr wisst schon, da wo es so schön ist. mensch kinners.....


----------



## THEYO (18. März 2007)

n tach auch von mir aus hier...

der rizzo hat das ganze eigentlich schon recht gut zusammengefasst, vor allem wie wheels over frankfurt zu so einer sache generell steht.
und zu unserem verein nochmal: wir sind keineswegs eingeschlafen. wir machen nur keinerlei öffentlichkeitsarbeit mehr über das ibc-forum da vor allem im regionalbereich hier jede art von diskussion sehr sehr schnell eskaliert, und das ist wenig zielführend. wer uns und das wofür wir stehen einmal kennenlernen möchte ist gerne eingeladen mal bei einem unserer monatlichen vereinstreffen (termin und location auf der homepage) vorbeizuschauen.

und nochmal zum eigentlichen ausgangspunkt dieses threads:
fakt ist, das sowohl der forst als auch der naturpark hochtaunuskreis versuchen, die besucherströme gerade vom feldberg WEG zu bekommen. an eine legale downhillstrecke oder einen lift ist soweit ich das einschätzen kann von deren seite überhaupt nicht zu denken. die einzige frage ist ob der herr feldbergwirt ausreichend finanzen hat um sich die entsprechende erlaubnis das trotzdem durchzuziehen zu kaufen.

fg
jo


----------



## BOOZE (18. März 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> großer quatsch den du da erzählst. den verein den du meinst gibt es. er heisst woffm, ich bin dort mitglied und eingeschlafen ist nichts. wenn du über den stand der dinge mehr erfahren möchtest, empfehle ich dir, mal auf der vereinsseite zu schauen und dich mit johannes in verbindung zu setzen. wir sind nach wie vor darum bemüht, eine legale strecke zu bekommen.



Ich kann dir mal dazu meinen persönlichen Standpunkt sagen, klar gibt es die Vereinigung WOFFM, aber anstatt dafür zu werben, wurde das zu einem "Verein" unter Kumpels.
Nicht das ich was dagegen hätte, aber so erreicht man nicht die Masse die man will.
Der "Verein", hat sich meiner Meinung nach sehr zurückgezogen und versucht sein eigenes Ding durchzuziehen, ich finde das recht traurig.
Und nein, ich möchte nicht zu euren "Vereinstreffen" kommen, bei bedarf kann ich euch auch anders unterstützen.
Der Johannes ist ja auch der Meinung, wie er das hier im Forum schon recht deutlich gesagt hat, das dieses Forum, obwohl das Sprachrohr der Biker, nicht interessant ist, und zu vielle Informationen an jene gelangen könnten, die das besser nicht wissen sollten.
Aber vielleicht wollt ihr euch ja auch selber feiern


----------



## Roland1 (18. März 2007)

Ups, da habe ich dem Verein wohl Unrecht getan. Aber eine Strecke gibt es nach wie vor nicht, oder?
Ich denke dies hier ist doch eine wichtige Information für euch und kann vielleicht auch Auswirkungen auf eure Initiative haben.

Um die Frage nach dem Lift mal ins rechte Licht zu rücken. In dem zitierten Artikel ist die Rede von der Planung einer Sommerodelbahn mit Sessellift. Der Sessellift wird nicht für Biker gebaut, jedenfalls ist in diesem Artikel nichts dergleichen erwähnt.
Aber wenn dieses Vorhaben nun tatsächlich realisiert werden sollte, wäre es dann nicht sinnvoll und wünschenswert dass auch Biker diesen Lift mitbenutzen können? In Kombination mit einer festen DH/FR Strecke? Ich kann jedenfalls nicht so richtig Sinn darin erkennen, dass man einerseits den Feldberg mit einer Sommerrodelbahn touristisch aufwertet und andererseits die Biker weg vom Feldberg haben will.
Und eine Bereitschaft seitens des ÖPNV wieder Bike im Linienbus zu transportiern scheint auch nicht erkennbar.

Gruss

Roland


----------



## oldrizzo (18. März 2007)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Ich kann dir mal dazu meinen persÃ¶nlichen Standpunkt sagen, klar gibt es die Vereinigung WOFFM, aber anstatt dafÃ¼r zu werben, wurde das zu einem "Verein" unter Kumpels.



das sehe ich schlicht und ergreifend anders. woffm e.v. ist ein verein der sich fÃ¼r die belange der biker einsetzt. vornehmlich fÃ¼r die abwÃ¤rtsfahrende fraktion. als solcher hat er das gesprÃ¤ch mit verantwortlichen gesucht, letztlich sind wir aber genau so auf auskÃ¼nfte âvon obenâ angewiesen. diese kommen in sachen bikestrecke spÃ¤rlich oder gar nicht. jetzt bin ich gar nicht aus ffm aber trotzdem mitglied. wie hat man mich erreicht, wenn nicht durch Ã¶ffentlichkeitsarbeit? evtl. trÃ¼gt dich deine wahrnehmung. welche art von Ã¶ffentlichkeitsarbeit erwartest du von einem verein? das ibc-forum ist nicht unser sprachrohr und das sicher nicht aus elitÃ¤ren grÃ¼nden. wer etwas Ã¼ber aktionen und / oder den verein usw. erfahren mÃ¶chte, kann infos Ã¼ber die website bekommen oder eben an vereinstreffen teilnehmen, auf rennen trifft man uns auch an... im ibc-forum gibt es genug leute, die unser anliegen nicht so gerne sehen und die in der vergangenheit auch nicht geneigt waren, und zu zu hÃ¶ren, so dass beitrÃ¤ge in regelrecht flame-wars ausarteten (etwas Ã¼bertrieben ausgedrÃ¼ckt). im prinzip tun wir denen einen gefallen, da wir sie nicht mit unserer meinung âbelÃ¤stigenâ.




			
				BOOZE schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vielleicht wollt ihr euch ja auch selber feiern



das hÃ¶rt sich nach einem sehr persÃ¶nlichen problem mit dem verein oder einem der mitglieder an. deine argumente sind nach wie vor von mutmassungen geprÃ¤gt. das macht keinen spass auf diesem niveau zu diskutieren, da definitiv nichts konstruktives dabei heraus kommt und vllt. willst du das auch gar nicht. lieber ein bisschen jammern!

@ roland:

klar, die info ist auf jeden fall interessant und sofern dieses projekt eine zusage erhalten sollte, hÃ¤tten einige der argumente seitens der behÃ¶rden contra bikestrecke keine substanz mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (18. März 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ). im prinzip tun wir denen einen gefallen, da wir sie nicht mit unserer meinung âbelÃ¤stigenâ.das ist das was ich meine, ihr lasst andere nicht teilhaben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 +++++++++


----------



## oldrizzo (18. März 2007)




----------



## BOOZE (18. März 2007)

Ja, kasper nur rum, passt ja.
Nur wer war derjenige, bei der letzten WOFFM Streetsassion, der Stundenlange Gespräche mit der P. geführt hat?
 Nicht du!
Obwohl ich kein Mitglied von euch bin stehe ich trotzdem hinter euch.


----------



## oldrizzo (18. März 2007)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Ja, kasper nur rum, passt ja.
> Nur wer war derjenige, bei der letzten WOFFM Streetsassion, der Stundenlange Gespräche mit der P. geführt hat?
> Nicht du!
> Obwohl ich kein Mitglied von euch bin stehe ich trotzdem hinter euch.


----------



## arkonis (18. März 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> arkonis sucht kein haar, er weist uns auf den umstand hin, dass die herren betreiber ausschliesslich ihre interessen verfolgen. absolut richtig in meinen augen, die wollen euch und mir keinen gefallen tun. es geht darum, mehr besucher anzulocken, die dann geld in die kasse bringen.



genau das wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen. Keinesfalls sollte damit die FR/DH Fraktion Diskrimminiert werden, das ganze würde ich unabhängig von der eigen ausgeübten Sportart betrachten. Bei einer kommerziellen Rodelbahn + Lift geht es auch nicht unbedingt um die Bäume sondern um die Folgen (+Symbolik) die so etwas hat und hier schon erwähnt wurden. Die Tatsache das die Rodler am Limes vorbei oder entlang zu führen ist auch schon deftig, immerhin wollen die die Rodler am Weltkulturerbe, dem Limes vorbeiführen und dabei gibt es im Rhein Main Gebiet soviel Freizeitangebote. 



guuuude schrieb:


> Also sind wir uns eigentlich alle einig ausser der Herr Arkonis sucht noch ein Haar in der Suppe
> PRO ABGAS FREIER FELDBERG



Guter Vorschlag  aber guck mal, das hier bietet sich als Ultimativlösung geradezu an, aber Versuch ja nicht ein Haar in der Suppe zu finden.


----------



## fUEL (18. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich glaube, man sollte hier mal wieder mehr differenzieren. Es gibt seitens einer Interessengruppe die Idee, am Feldberg eine Sommerodelbahn zu installieren, wie es sie schon an vielen Orten, wie z.B. der Wasserkuppe und dem Erbeskopf gibt. Die Idee, mit dem zur Sommerrodelbahen gehörenden Lift dann auch Bikes für einen Bikepark zu befördern, kam hier im Thread auf und ist keineswegs irgendwo in der Planung. Ich halte auch die Idee für schwer umsetzbar, da die Sommerrodelbahnen und ihre Lifte im Verhältnis zu Skipisten oder DH-Strecken eher flach sind und nur einen geringen Höhenunterschied (50-100 hm) überwinden. Wer will denn einen Bikepark fahren, bei dem man die längste Strecke in 1-2 min gefahren hat?
> 
> Generell halte ich von zusätzlichen "Attraktionen" am Feldberg nicht viel. Es ist jetzt schon wochenends da oben sehr viel los und das ist auch der Unterschied zu vielen bisher genannten Beispielen. Der Taunus und mit ihm der Feldberg sind sehr gut mit dem ÖPNV erreichbar. Ein Einzugsgebiet von rund 2 Mio. Menschen kann theoretisch in weniger als 2 h (aus Ffm-Innenstadt noch nicht mal 1 h!) auf dem Feldberg sein. Ich hab generell nichts gegen eine Sommerrodelbahn und erst recht hab ich nichts gegen einen Bikepark im Taunus, aber es muß doch nicht alles auf diesen einen Berg geknäult werden! Der Taunus besteht doch nicht nur aus dem Feldberg!!!


 
Das ist das was ich mit der Büchse der Pandorra und der Eigendynamik des Ballungsraumes meinte. Und je bequemer so etwas ist in Verhältniss zum Funfaktor desto mehr Publikum zieht es.

Sozial verträglich wird das dann nicht mehr sein, zumal da zueilen jetzt schon grenzwertige Situationen erreicht werden an Wochenenden.


----------



## guuuude (19. März 2007)

Das mit dem Haar in der Suppe war ja eigentlich gar nicht soo ernst gemeint.  

Zum Thema, ich glaub halt sowieso nicht das es für die DH/Fr fraktion etwas auf  dem Feldberg geben wird, wünschen würd ichs mir aber glauben daran??

Deswegen wird das hier auch wahrscheinlich zu nix führen.

Zu Woffm, das soll jetzt bitte nicht falsch verstanden werden,sber ich denke das es einfach zu wenige sind um was zu erreichen. Es wird wohl immer eine kleine Gruppe bleiben, wobei ihr in meinen Augen auch ein bissi mitschluld tragt.Die DH/Fr fraktion ist, gerade hier im Forum, schnell mit beleidigungen und unsachlichen aussagen bei der Hand.


----------



## RePet (19. März 2007)

Ein Bikepark auf den Feldberg muss echt nicht sein. Das ding explodiert ja bald wie ein vulkan. Irgend wann macht es kawuuum, und lauter MTBs, kinder mit drachen, Hunde, Motoräder und halb Frankfurts Befölkerung prasen aus den himmel 

Ein gut ausgebautes Bikepark ist ne feine sache. Aber dafür gibs bestimmt ein besseren Berg als den Feldi irgend wo im umkreis von Frankfurt.


----------



## fastmike (19. März 2007)

bald dh-training ohne stundenlang irgendwohinzugurcken,direkt am feldi das wäre schön


----------



## flying-nik (19. März 2007)

guuuude schrieb:


> Zu Woffm, das soll jetzt bitte nicht falsch verstanden werden,sber ich denke das es einfach zu wenige sind um was zu erreichen. Es wird wohl immer eine kleine Gruppe bleiben, wobei ihr in meinen Augen auch ein bissi mitschluld tragt.Die DH/Fr fraktion ist, gerade hier im Forum, schnell mit beleidigungen und unsachlichen aussagen bei der Hand.



Wobei unsere kleine Gruppe derzeit durchaus am wachsen ist und mittlerweile schonmal an die 40 Mitglieder hat. Von diesen sollten hier auch keine beleidigenden Statements gebracht worden sein, oder ich bin blind. Und gerade Wanderern, die man eben oft nahe den trails trifft, begegnen wir freundlich und beantworten deren (oft interessierten) Fragen zu unserem Sport. 

Das Ziel unseres Vereins ist de fakto die Genehmigung einer legalen Trainingsstrecke, aber diese am Feldberg zu bekommen steht außer Diskussion. Der Forst dort ist einfach zu stark frequentiert weshalb die Naturschutzbehörde auch Probleme mit der Bodenerosion hat. Und, back to Topic: Gerade deswegen wundert mich das Vorhaben "Sommerrodelbahn" sehr.

viele Grüße,
Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guuuude (19. März 2007)

flying-nik schrieb:


> Wobei unsere kleine Gruppe derzeit durchaus am wachsen ist und mittlerweile schonmal an die 40 Mitglieder hat. Von diesen sollten hier auch keine beleidigenden Statements gebracht worden sein, oder ich bin blind. Und gerade Wanderern, die man eben oft nahe den trails trifft, begegnen wir freundlich und beantworten deren (oft interessierten) Fragen zu unserem Sport.
> viele Grüße,
> Niklas



Hey, 
das war von mir vielleicht ein bisschen ungeschickt ausgedrückt. Es ging schon eigentlich mehr um die DH/FR fraktion im allgemeinen als jetzt speziell auf Woffm bezogen!

Sind halt viele kleine Spastis dabei die zu allem und immer ein großes Maul haben. Siehe u.a.hier die diversen Threads.

Ich glaube zwar schon das ein CCler der die Waldautobahn runterheizt für mehr schlechte Stimmung zwischen Bikern und Wanderern sorgt als die paar Dh/frler Grundsätzlich ist es aber wohl so das die Dh/Fr szene halt einfach nen schlechten ruf hat. Deshalb kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das esim zuge der Sommerrodelbahn da eine zusammenarbeit geben wird.

Und das ihr mittlerweile 50LEute seid wusste ich auch zu meiner schande nicht, dafür


----------



## THEYO (19. März 2007)

mal ganz davon abgesehen ist es relativ unerheblich wieviele mitglieder wir haben. wenn wir nur wenige mitglieder haben und den finanziellen aufwand trotzdem stemmen können isses den behörden prinzipiell recht lattig. nur wird es dann eben passieren, dass illegale trails oder bauwerke mit verweis auf die legale (und dann kostenpflichtige, weil vereinsgelände) trainingsmöglichkeit schneller abgerissen werden.

fg
jo


----------



## fUEL (19. März 2007)

guuuude schrieb:


> Hey,
> das war von mir vielleicht ein bisschen ungeschickt ausgedrückt. Es ging schon eigentlich mehr um die DH/FR fraktion im allgemeinen als jetzt speziell auf Woffm bezogen!
> 
> Sind halt viele kleine Spastis dabei die zu allem und immer ein großes Maul haben. Siehe u.a.hier die diversen Threads.
> ...


 
*Seid wann heizen ?nur ccler auf Waldwegen?*
Seid doch einfach so nett und rede von Radfahrern die auf Waldwegen fahren, Chaoten gibt es bei allen Gruppierungen, im Übrigen sind es *meist *nicht die Sportler( selten welche, die in Deine Schubladen passen) , sondern *die Hobbyfahrer* ohne Helm und Gewissen die die Fußgänger verärgern.

Wobei es auch kein Pauschalurteil sein soll, sondern lediglich meine Beobachtungen wiedergibt.

Ich hab als Wanderer, Spaziergänger und Radfahrer schon alles erlebt in der Hinsicht. 
Im Übrigen hat manch ein Downhiller sogar bei Internationalen Wettkämpfen zuweilen Lycrahosen an.
Die Gefahr, daß Du hier wieder von "Ungeschickt ausgedrückt "schreiben wirst, um die Bezeichnung Spastis oder die Sache mit den rasenden cclern oder dem großen Maul aus der Welt zu schaffen ist wohl Deinem Temperament zuzuordnen.


----------



## scottiee (19. März 2007)

irgendwie könnte man alle freds dieser art unter einen hut bringen mit der überschrift "cc/tour vs. dh/fr. so artets doch jedes mal aus  

ich lach mich jedes mal schepp  

sorry, musst mal sein


----------



## flying-nik (19. März 2007)

also ich fahre fahrrad


----------



## guuuude (20. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> *S
> Die Gefahr, daß Du hier wieder von "Ungeschickt ausgedrückt "schreiben wirst, um die Bezeichnung Spastis oder die Sache mit den rasenden cclern oder dem großen Maul aus der Welt zu schaffen ist wohl Deinem Temperament zuzuordnen.*


*

Ohh mann und genau das ist es warum die Threads fast immer in die falsche richtung laufen. Mann kann ja immer schön alles bis ins kleinste zerpflügen und sich das negative rauspicken.

Ist schon blöd wenn man nicht zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann!!!!!!!

Da es jetzt dank Dir wieder zu dem ewigen CC/DH kommt kann man den Thread auch zumachen. Hast du sauber hinbekommen*


----------



## fUEL (20. März 2007)

guuuude schrieb:


> Ohh mann und genau das ist es warum die Threads fast immer in die falsche richtung laufen. Mann kann ja immer schön alles bis ins kleinste zerpflügen und sich das negative rauspicken.
> 
> Ist schon blöd wenn man nicht zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann!!!!!!!
> 
> Da es jetzt dank Dir wieder zu dem ewigen CC/DH kommt kann man den Thread auch zumachen. Hast du sauber hinbekommen


Ich habe gebeten auf die Zuweisung an CCler oder andere Gruppen zu verzichten.Kannst Du nicht lesen ?
Du verwechselst hier Ursache und Wirkung oder fehlt Dir das Minimum an Selbstkritik?
Du schreibst Dummheiten und weisst den anderen Fehler zu schäm Dich ei fach.


----------



## guuuude (20. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich habe gebeten auf die Zuweisung an CCler oder andere Gruppen zu verzichten.Kannst Du nicht lesen ?
> Du verwechselst hier Ursache und Wirkung oder fehlt Dir das Minimum an Selbstkritik?
> Du schreibst Dummheiten und weisst den anderen Fehler zu schäm Dich ei fach.



Yeah Baby so ist richtig gibs mir, diese Taktik mit dem verdrehen, ist schon super wie du das machst.

Ja du hast gebeten, daran muss ich mich jetzt halten sorry wirklich echt  Meister


----------



## PaleRider (20. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich habe gebeten auf die Zuweisung an CCler oder andere Gruppen zu verzichten.Kannst Du nicht lesen ?
> Du verwechselst hier Ursache und Wirkung oder fehlt Dir das Minimum an Selbstkritik?
> Du schreibst Dummheiten und weisst den anderen Fehler zu schäm Dich ei fach.



nett schlecht hat nur 3 seite gedauert...shows over, nothing more to see here folks, move along.  I dont get it.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (20. März 2007)

Ging es hier nicht um eine Sommer-Rodelbahn? Wo sind wir denn jetzt gelandet? Sich wieder gegenseitig ankacken? Hervorragend! Back to Topic oder ich mach hier mal mehr als dicht.

Tief durchatmen ... wir fahren alle Bike ... manche rauf, manche runter, manche beides. Ist doch gut so. Eine permanente Strecke am Feldi wäre schön, aber das wird wohl so schnell nix werden. Warum steht weiter oben teils sehr gut argumentiert. 

Basta di Parlare.


----------



## BOOZE (21. März 2007)

So, mal ein kleiner hinweis an alle Radfahrer, auf für diejenigen für die das Forum hier kein Sprachrohr ist.

http://www.critical-mass-frankfurt.de/

Ich habe nichts persönlich damit zu tun, finde es aber interessant, da sie hinter den Bedürfnissen des Radfahrers stehen.


----------



## scottiee (21. März 2007)

BOOZE schrieb:


> So, mal ein kleiner hinweis an alle Radfahrer, auf für diejenigen für die das Forum hier kein Sprachrohr ist.
> 
> http://www.critical-mass-frankfurt.de/
> 
> Ich habe nichts persönlich damit zu tun, finde es aber interessant, da sie hinter den Bedürfnissen des Radfahrers stehen.



aha un weiter...


----------



## BOOZE (21. März 2007)

scottiee schrieb:


> aha un weiter...



Keine Ahnung wie es weiter geht


----------



## arkonis (21. März 2007)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie es weiter geht



mer gehn alle hin und kloppen uns,  wer übrig bleibt hat die Vorrechte  am Feldberg


----------



## Trollobaby (21. März 2007)

bin dabei *dieBikehandschuhemitCarbonknöchelschutzanzieh*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (22. März 2007)

Wer Straßen sät wird Verkehr ernten, ist so und war schon immer so!
Das gilt auch für so einen Lift.

*Da kommen die ganzen faulen Geländeradfahrsäcke samt der Bergab-Freireit und Allebergefraktion und meinen dann sich da hinabstürzen zu können.*

Gerade da wo schon soviel los ist braucht durch so eijn Vorhaben sowas nicht noch gefördert zu werden, ist nur Abzocke und ansonsten nur noch mehr Stress beim Wochenendradeln.


----------



## arkonis (22. März 2007)

ich mach schon mal en Eintrag ins LMB ...


----------



## BOOZE (22. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> mer gehn alle hin und kloppen uns,  wer übrig bleibt hat die Vorrechte  am Feldberg



Ja, dann kannst du gleich daheim bleiben 

Ich geh schon mal fahren.


----------



## PaleRider (22. März 2007)

warum hat jemand mein antwort geloeschen?


----------



## Maggo (22. März 2007)

PaleRider schrieb:


> warum hat jemand mein antwort geloeschen?



versteh ich auch nicht. am sinnvollsten wäre es den thread komplett zu löschen, da ja ohnehin das niveau da ist wo die sonne nie scheint und auf den richtigen weg wird hier sicher nix mehr gebracht, dafür iss das ganze schon wieder viel zu kontraproduktiv.

meine meinung zum thema:

bikepark - grundsätzlich gerne aber nicht auf dem feldberg

lift - wenns sein muss, aber nicht auf dem feldberg
sommerrodelbahn - meinetwegen, aber definitiv nich auf dem feldberg, da es alleine platztechnisch eng werden würde.

wirt vom feldberghof - der verdient ohnehin schon genug und brauch nicht mehr und das sollte auch mit allen mitteln durchgesetzt werden, sollte es ne demo geben bin ich dabei. 

wenn ich mir überlege, wie voll das plateau bei schönem wetter alleine schon mit wanderern, radfahrern, cc'lern, enduristen, freeridern, motorradfahrern spaziergängern und allen anderen gruppierungen die ich vergessen habe ist wird mir bei dem gedanken an shuttlebusse oder seilbahnenweise voll bikern himmelangst.


----------



## Frank (22. März 2007)

PaleRider schrieb:


> warum hat jemand mein antwort geloeschen?


 
Habsch gelöscht weil dein Text keine Hilfe war. Sorry Bro'.

Und jo, eigentlich kann man hier auch dicht machen ... wurde alles gesagt und bevor das wieder ins Sinnlose abdriftet.


----------

